# Turbine und Ihr Bezahlystem



## Ru4Di (14. Januar 2013)

Sry meine Erregung, aber  für ist ist Turbine ein Looser-Verein geworden , der mich leider auch wütend macht.Warum ? 
Also: ich habe NUR eine IC Karte meiner Stadtsparkasse, die mit fast jedem anderen Spiel klarkommt.damit meine ich :Abo oder kaufen von Punkten.
Als hdro rauskam hattte ich schonmal per Lastschriftverfahren ein Abo.
Jetzt geht das alles nicht mehr und mich nötigen zu lassen ein kostenpflichtes Konto bei Mastercard oder Visa hierfür einzurichten sehe ich nicht ein.
Mein Fazit: die wollen mein Geld nicht, anscheinend könne die es sich leisten.Geschäftlich gesehen ist das für mich ein Looser-Verhalten, was ich gerne hier breittreten möchte.Vielleicht ändert sich dann was.

grüsse r.

Dem Support geht das am A**** vorbei.


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Januar 2013)

Als es das Abo-Verfahren via EC-Karte gab, wurde das Spiel auch noch von Codemasters betreut.

Mittlerweile gibt es aber genügend kostenfreie Kreditkartenangebote.
Mit Paypal kann man auch bezahlen.

GameTimeCards gibt es auch noch bei Turbine bzw. GameStop.


----------



## Tikume (14. Januar 2013)

Er hat schon Recht. Eine IC-Kartze der Stadtsparkasse und Muscheln könnten sie schon akzeptieren.


----------



## Hydarnes (14. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte schon seit Codemasters zeiten alles per Paypal gemacht. Schnell und zuverlässig und unkompliziert.


Ansonsten, wie gesagt, gibt es auch Gamecards. 

Also: Was soll die Aufregung ?


----------



## Lorachil (15. Januar 2013)

Im Blödelmarkt deines Vertrauens kannst du Dir die Punkte als Box kaufen. 
Alles kein Thema. Wenns gar nicht anders geht (Gidf) -> Prepaid Visa.

"http://www.visa.de/DE/KARTENPRODUKTE/VISA_PREPAID_KARTE/BEI_DIESEN_BANKEN_UND_SPARKASS.ASPX"

Mit etwas Glück ist Deine Spaßkasse auch mit dabei.

Gruß Lora


----------



## Ru4Di (15. Januar 2013)

danke ihr lieben für euer interesse ertmal.

zu paypal frage ich allerding: da es nur ab 15 euro losgeht, aufwärts, was macht man mit den restbeträgen ?
z.b. man kauft paypal für 15 und muss aber nur 13,99 zahlen.

tja und das mit prepaid visa oder wie der apparat auch heisst, klappt bei mir nicht ohne einen aufwändigen banken-wechsel.

ich wohne zwar in grössere stadt, jedoch eine gamecard für das spiel habe ich noch nicht gefunden.

Fazit: ich muss damit wohl klarkommen irgendwie.dann kaufe ich mir eben von dem geld dickes stück fleisch oder fisch.

bb r.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Januar 2013)

Es gibt bei PayPal unterschiedliche Wege.

Das Geld wird von deinem PayPal-Konto abgebucht. Wenn es genügend Deckung aufweist, alle kein Problem. Wenn nicht, wird das fehlende Geld von deinem hinterlegten Konto abgebucht.

PrePaid-Kreditkarten haben mit der Bank gar nichts zu tun, bei der du bist. Das ist ja der Vorteil von PrePaid-Kreditkarten. Die kauft man, lädt sie auf und verwendet sie. Diese Karten gibt es bei uns sogar im Supermarkt.

GameCards bekommt man bei GameStop. Eventuell noch im Saturn.


----------



## Ru4Di (15. Januar 2013)

game cards giebtes nicht mehr für f2p spiele. laut saturn.


----------



## Vesania (15. Januar 2013)

Schau mal hier. Kann man auch über Paypal usw. bezahlen.

http://archive.lotro.com/support/1210-60-day-game-time-card?lang=DE


Grüße aus Mittelerde


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Januar 2013)

Ru4Di schrieb:


> game cards giebtes nicht mehr für f2p spiele. laut saturn.



GTC für HDRO gibt es zumindest auch noch in GameStop-Läden


----------



## Ru4Di (15. Januar 2013)

was  passiert mit den errrungenschaften,grösseren geldbörse,den freigeschalten gebieten eigentlich, wenn man 60 tage auf gamecard niveau gespielt hat, wenn man dann pause macht oder abgelaufen ist?
sind dann geldbörse,grossmeistertitel in handwerk und gebiete  wieder verschlossen ?
und wenn man dreierpack kauft, ist da spielzeitmit drin ?

danke schonmal an der stelle


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Januar 2013)

Questgebiete muss man per Punkte freischalten, wenn man da nach Abozeit questen will. Charakterbeschränkungen, wie Taschen & Goldlimit sind für alle Charaktere entfernt, die man eingeloggt hat während man ei Abo hatte.

Spielzeit dürfte in keinem Paket drin sein, dafür aber einige Gebiete & Punkte.

Sent from my OMNIA7 using Board Express


----------



## Lorachil (16. Januar 2013)

Ru4Di schrieb:


> danke ihr lieben für euer interesse ertmal.
> 
> zu paypal frage ich allerding: da es nur ab 15 euro losgeht, aufwärts, was macht man mit den restbeträgen ?
> z.b. man kauft paypal für 15 und muss aber nur 13,99 zahlen.
> ...



----------
Paypal mit Paysafe verwechselt


----------



## Mayestic (16. Januar 2013)

Ru4Di schrieb:


> Sry meine Erregung, aber  für ist ist Turbine ein Looser-Verein geworden , der mich leider auch wütend macht.Warum ?
> Also: ich habe NUR eine IC Karte meiner Stadtsparkasse, die mit fast jedem anderen Spiel klarkommt.damit meine ich :Abo oder kaufen von Punkten.
> Als hdro rauskam hattte ich schonmal per Lastschriftverfahren ein Abo.
> Jetzt geht das alles nicht mehr und mich nötigen zu lassen ein kostenpflichtes Konto bei Mastercard oder Visa hierfür einzurichten sehe ich nicht ein.
> ...



Immer diese harten Worte. Ich hoffe du warst beim Support netter denn du stehst hier ein klein wenig aufm Schlauch. 
Erstmal zu dem Wort Looser, ich glaube das ist einer der weit verbreitesten Fehler im Netz, die meisten die dieses Wort benutzen hatten nie Englisch in der Schule aber wenn du damit "Verlierer" meinst dann hättest du "Loser" schreiben sollen.
Wenn du aber wirklich "looser" meinst, ja das bedeutet nämlich "lockerer" und ob Turbine nun ein lockerer Verein ist weiß ich nicht. Dein Geld aber wollen sie, unser Geld will jeder. 
Ich weiß das war der Klugscheisser in mir aber ich wollte halt das du was lernt. Einfach nachlesen http://www.dict.cc/?s=looser , passt schon. 

Ich bezahle mein HDRO über ELV. Das funktioniert aber nur über PayPal. Damit du aber über PayPal per Lastschrift HDRO spielen kannst musst du 

1. ein PayPal-Konto haben (die Einrichtung geht binnen Minuten)
2. dein PayPal-Konto verifizieren (und das ist das tragische an der Sache denn das dauerte bei mir 10 Tage, ja ZEHN)
3. musst du Turbine die Genehmigung erteilen das sie über PayPal abbuchen dürfen

Erst dann kannst du problemlos und bei mir im Minutentakt wenn ich mal Coins kaufen wollte per ELV alls bezahlen. Vorher NICHT, KEINE CHANCE, NO WAY oder Du kummst hia nüscht rein. 

Dem Klugscheisser in mir, ich kann es einfach nicht lassen aber der Klugscheisser in mir fragt sich grade was denn eine IC-Karte ist  Machen Sparkasse und die Bahn nun gemeinsame Sache ? 
Ich denke du meinst EC-Karte. Aber das ist eigentlich egal. 

Das Problem an ELV ist das es teuer ist. Teuer für den Publisher. Selbst Firmen wie Blizzard sperren dir die Möglichkeit per ELV zu bezahlen gnadenlos wenn du auch nur einmalig kein gedecktes Konto hattest. 
Durch ungedeckte Konten entstehen Rückbuchungsgebühren und da sind unsere Banken nicht knausrig und verlangen dafür teilweise richtig viel Geld. Geld auf dem normalerweise der Publisher drauf sitzen bleibt.
Daher versuchen sie sich abzusichern. Daher ist das mit PayPal so unendlich anstrengend am Anfang. 



Ru4Di schrieb:


> danke ihr lieben für euer interesse ertmal.
> 
> zu paypal frage ich allerding: da es nur ab 15 euro losgeht, aufwärts, was macht man mit den restbeträgen ?
> z.b. man kauft paypal für 15 und muss aber nur 13,99 zahlen.
> ...



Hier wirfst du wieder was durcheinander. Daher denke ich einfach auch mal das du nicht so recht weißt was PayPal ist und daher auch kein Konto dort hast. 
Das was du ansprichst ist die PaySafeCard. Zu erwerben den vielen Lottoannahmestellen, Netto und so gut wie jeder Tankstelle. 
Genauere Infos findest du http://www.paysafecard.com/de/de-paysafecard/
Was deine Angst betrifft das du ne Paysafecard für 15€ kaufst, ein Abo aber nur 13,99 kostet, kann ich dich sofort beruhigen. 
Der Code auf einer Paysafecard ist solange gültig wie Guthaben drauf ist. 
Du kannst bis zu 100 Paysafecards miteinander verbinden und so dein Restguthaben von jeder Karte zusammenschaufeln um iwas zu bezahlen.
Kannst du aber auch alles auf der Seite nachlesen. 



Ru4Di schrieb:


> game cards giebtes nicht mehr für f2p spiele. laut saturn.






Ru4Di schrieb:


> was  passiert mit den errrungenschaften,grösseren geldbörse,den freigeschalten gebieten eigentlich, wenn man 60 tage auf gamecard niveau gespielt hat, wenn man dann pause macht oder abgelaufen ist?
> sind dann geldbörse,grossmeistertitel in handwerk und gebiete  wieder verschlossen ?
> und wenn man dreierpack kauft, ist da spielzeitmit drin ?
> 
> danke schonmal an der stelle



Ja, natürlich. Wenn deine Gamecard abläuft wird dein kompletter Account gesperrt, alle deine Chars gelöscht denn Turbine möchte nicht das du wieder kommst und nochmal Geld dort lässt. Sie haben genug Geld, weiß ja jeder.

Okay. Was ist denn ein Dreierpack ? Ich glaube du meinst ein Dreimonatspacket, ja da ist Spielzeit mit drin und zwar drei Monate Spielzeit wobei, Spielzeit ist ja falsch, die Spielzeit ist immer kostenlos, deswegen ja F2P, Spielzeit kannst du also nicht mehr kaufen nur noch die Art des Kontos. Da gibt es vier verschiedene Versionen. 

1. F2P (Kunde spielt nur, sehr eingeschränkt, hat noch nie was im Shop gekauft)
2. EX-F2P (Kunde spielt immer noch eingeschränkt, hat aber iwann schon mal was im Shop gekauft)
3. EX-VIP (Kunde hatte mal ein VIP Abo, hat dieses aber nicht verlängert)
4. VIP (Kunde kann das Spiel voll und ganz auskosten (wobei es immer noch vieles im Shop gibt das den Komfort steigert) 

Aber jemand der das viel besser erklären kann war so frei das alles viel detailierte in Worte und Tabellen du fassen. Klicke erneut einen Link an und werde erleuchtet junger Padawan http://meinreduit.de/index.php?pg=3&s=18&Thema=Status
Dort steht eigentlich alles, es ist sehr ausführlich, du darfst die Seite bis ganz nach unten scrollen, da steht soviel Input das sollte jede Frage bezüglich der Unterschieder, der Vor- und Nachteile der einzelnen Konto-Typen erklären. 




Da ich frech war und den Klugscheisser ab und zu freien Lauf gelassen habe *zwinker* darf man mir gerne im selben Tonfall anworten wenn ich mal wieder TOTAL daneben liege  Irren ist ja bekanntlich männlich.


----------



## Ru4Di (16. Januar 2013)

oki, majestic....

ich wusste garnicht, das da soviele rechtsschreibfehler drin sind.
man hat mir mal jmd gesagt, das das ELV verfahren mehr an arbeit verursacht und desshalb weniger beliebt bei den publishern ist.
nebenbei: ich hatte bei wow auch mal 3 jahre ein abo mit elv gehabt.es gab nie probleme.
loser geschäftlich gesehen könnte man auch als diskreminierung sehen .die publisher wollen eben nur gewisse clientele,da meine bank z.b mir keine kreditkarte geben will , wegen meinem sozialen status ,aber das schweift jetzt was ab.

ich kann damit jetzt leben und spiele eben f2p weiter und weiche auf andere spiele aus,giebt ja genug.
support beleidigen? geht garnicht, da alles bei denn automatisiert ist und wenn man mal was schreiben und zurückschicken will, meldet das mailprogramm einen fehler in der adresse. -Unterstutzung@turbine.de-
da turbine von wat disney gekauft wurde passiert da auch nicht vie kundenfreundiches, es geht nur ums liebe geld.meins aber nicht !!


----------



## Ru4Di (18. Januar 2013)

@ Senior : 
Ja, natürlich. Wenn deine Gamecard abläuft wird dein kompletter Account gesperrt, alle deine Chars gelöscht denn Turbine möchte nicht das du wieder kommst und nochmal Geld dort lässt. Sie haben genug Geld, weiß ja jeder.


...ist dein ernst? ich habe jmd gefunden dessen kreditkarte ich benutzen durfte, jedoch verlängert sich das abo automatich jetzt.wie komme ich da aus der tretmühle wieder raus, ohne , das mein account, char gelöscht wird bitte?

grüsse r.


----------



## Füchtella (18. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

nein, natürlich war das nicht sein Ernst. Es war ironisch gemeint.

Natürlich wird ein Account nicht sofort gelöscht, wenn die Bezahlung endet.

Der Account selbst ist ja umsonst, deshalb heißt es ja free to play. Bezahlen tut man lediglich den VIP Status.
Wenn also die Bezahlung wegfällt, weil z.B. das Abo - denn um ein solches handelt es sich, wenn regelmäßig automatisch abgebucht wird - gekündigt wird, dann fällt der Account vom VIP Status zurück auf den sogenannten Premium Status.
Das ist das, was zwischen Free und VIP liegt, und heißt, du hast irgendwann mal bezahlt, tust es nun aber nicht.
Dann kannst du einfach als Premium weiterspielen - mit den dazugehörigen Einschränkungen, oder dir mit einer anderen, dann nicht mehr von der Kreditkarte deines Bekannten abhängige Bezahlart wählen.

Accounts löschen wäre für Turbine ja ausgesprochen dumm, denn damit würden sie ja einen Kunden verlieren. Sowas macht man dann auch nicht ohne wirklich guten Grund.


----------



## Ru4Di (28. Januar 2013)

ich hoffe, das das meine letzte Frage sein wird:

im Moment wid im Payment die Kreditkarte meines Freundes angezeigt.Ich möchte jetzt am liebsten auslaufen lassen, aber da Turbine immer automatisch abbucht, jetzt zu meiner Frage:
wie bekomme ich den Eintrag aus deren Datenbank und kann mich ohne Unsubsciption mich zu Premium runterstufen lassen ? da ich denke, das wenn ich das mache, bei Reactivierung wieder die Darten meines Freundes angezeigt und belastet werden.

grüsse R.


----------



## Füchtella (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo!

Ich bin nicht sicher ob ich das Problem richtig verstehe.

Du logst dich in deinen Account ein, und klickst auf "Change Billing Options".
Im nächsten Menü kannst du wählen zwischen 
- Credit Card
- PayPal
- Game Cards or Other Payment Methods

Direkt darunter kannst du die Creditkarten Daten eintragen bzw. ändern.

Wenn du von einer anderen (deiner statt der deines Freundes) Kreditkarte bezahlen magst, müsste es reichen, genau dort die neuen Kreditkartendaten einzutragen.

Wenn du dein Abo auslaufen lassen und eine Zeit lang auf Premium zuzrückfallen möchtest, müsstest du "Game Cards or Other Payment Methods" als Bezahlart anwählen. Dann dürfte nicht mehr automatisch abgebucht werden, sondern du fällst auf Premium zurück, und kannst nun z.B. mit Game Cards bezahlen (kann man z.B. mit PayPal bei Turbine kaufen).
Ich gebe allerdings zu, dass ich das nicht ausprobiert habe - ich selbst hatte bei Turbine nie eine andere Bezahlart als "Game Card or other" und fahre damit recht gut.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir.


----------



## Ru4Di (30. Januar 2013)

danke für deine Antwort,

ich werde es so machen: ich habe gekündigt und warte erstmal was passiert,ob mein account auf Premium weiterläuft.Falls ich reaktivieren müsste,kaufe ich mir eine Paysafe und akivere für 1 monat, da ich bei dieser Methode weiss, das ich auf Premium runtergestuft werde und weiterspielen kann,eben mit Einschränkungen.Ich brauche kein ViP, da ich kein Monsterspiel oder PvP mache.Das Moria und so muss ich mir natürlich trotzdem kaufen.
grüsse R.


----------



## CoolGambo (14. Februar 2013)

Also keine Ahnung, wo ihr wohnt, aber in Berliner GameStop-Läden gibt es lt. Aussage der Verkäufer weder GTC's noch TurbinePoints Cards, die wurden von Turbine selbst zurückgerufen udn werden aktuell nicht verkauft.


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Februar 2013)

Die Punkte-Karten bei Gamestop wurden ja selbst von Turbine beworben, dass sie diese aktuell nicht verkaufen ist neu für mich.

Aber laut GameStop-Webseite irrst du nicht


----------



## Mayestic (16. Februar 2013)

jaja die Berliner ticken halt ...anders *kicher*

Aber das was Rudi da sagt zum Schluß von wegen Paysafecard versteh ich grade wieder nicht. 
Lieber Rudi, soweit mir bekannt ist kann man mit der Paysafecard kein Abo verlängern. 
Ich kann mich irren, wollte auch grade nachschaun aber die haben ja nun seit mehr als 36 Stunden Wartungsarbeiten und es ist noch kein Ende in Sicht also komm ich nicht in mein Konto rein. 

Prüfe das bitte vorher. Ich habe das mit der Paysafecard nur erklärt weil du da was durcheinander gebracht hast.

Das mit den Turbine Points ist ne schräge Sache. Ich war in nem Gamestop und die hatten nicht mals Herr der Ringe Online in ihrem System. 
Dann hab ich nach den Addon-Namen suchen lassen und die hatten sie also Minen von Moria und Reiter von Rohan. Aber kein Herr der Ringe Online 
Und was die TurbinePoints angeht die standen zwar im System aber die bekommt man scheinbar aktuell nicht, wobei aktuell eher schon ein sehr langer Zeitraum ist denn letztes Jahr hatten sie nur ein mal welche. 

Wenn man so google´t wird die Frage nach den TurbinePoints immer wieder gestellt. Es geht uns also nicht alleine so. 
Iwie soll es sie geben aber es hat keine welche und wann es welche gibt kann niemand so genau sagen. 

Also dann doch einfach weiter per PayPal. Einmal verifizieren und gut ist. Dauert ne Woche, evtl etwas länger wenn die Luxemburger mal wieder pennen  Aber danach gabs bei mir nie Probleme auch wenn PayPal sicher nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist denn die haben recht viele lustige Dinge in ihren AGBs und es ist bei weitem nicht so sicher damit zu zahlen als man erzählt bekommt.


----------



## Ru4Di (16. Februar 2013)

hi nochmal, 
mit paysafe habe ich mich glaube falsch ausgedrückt.
nun habe ich doch noch eine kreditkarte bekommen und meine daten da eingetragen; gekündigt und hoffe das ich dann auf premium geschaltet werde.

danke euch nochmal alle hier für eure anteilnahme.

grüsse r.


----------



## hendlbrust (4. Mai 2013)

Ich finde es interessant das es scheinbar Leute gibt die mit Paysafekarte bezahlen können/konnten. Ich kann im Shop nur zwischen KK und Paypal wählen. Im Accountscreen könnte ich auch nur mit KK oder Paypal bezahlen- was andres kann ich gar nicht wählen.

Als ich gestern versucht habe mir ne GTC im Shop zu holen hab ich gleich wieder storniert, weil ich gelesen habe, wenn man als ftp/premium-spieler mit GtC upgraden will geht das nicht so ohne weiteres - da muss man sich erstmal an den support wenden damit die das manuell einstellen (http://archive.lotro.com/support/1210-60-day-game-time-card?lang=DE) - sowas umständliches hab ich überhaupt noch nie gesehen.

Ich mein, ich hätte kein Problem mit KK zu zahlen- aber nach den Problemen die ich bis jetzt schon hatte endlich die Punkte meiner Mithriledition zu bekommen befürchte ich natürlich auch das es mit der KK ebenfalls zu Problemen kommen könnte (Doppelbuchungen liest man ja immer wieder, gehackte Server mit gestohlenen KK-Daten)- und wahrscheinlich muss ich mich da auch wieder umständlich beim Support melden um den VIP_Status manuell umstellen zu lassen. davon das ich mich mit meinen Account_daten nicht im offiziellen Forum anmelden kann weil meine Daten angeblich nicht stimmen, red ich gar nimma gross. Aber da bin ich laut Forum auch nicht der einzige.

Ich hab noch keine Firma gesehen bei dem ne Abo-Option so umständlich vonstatten gegangen is.

So bleibt es bei halt bei mir ftp.....


----------



## Belo79 (5. Mai 2013)

Verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht. 
Man holt sich ein PayPal Konto und kann gemütlich per ELV zahlen.

Ist es nicht sogar möglich, dass man sein Paypal Konto ohne Verifizierung aufladen kann (per Überweisung auf das PayPal Konto)?

Grüße,

B.


----------



## Dwarim (6. Mai 2013)

Gott sei Dank habe ich mir noch zur "guten alten Zeit" das Lifetime Abo gegönnt. Ansonsten kommt man online doch kaum noch um Paypal rum. Ist in meinen Augen die bequemste und sicherste Bezahlmethode im Netz.


----------

